# My new machine came into the dealer today.



## JustPlainJeff (Dec 21, 2021)

I ordered my machine on June 8th, and it got to the dealer today. So, six and a half months from time of order, to arrival. The dealer took this picture for me, as I couldn't get there in time to pick it up before they closed. It's a Ranger NorthStar Ultimate. Power Steering, heat and A/C, power windows, stereo and GPS. And as you can see, the 6' hydraulically operated plow. This is going to pull a lot of trailer-loads of firewood in the coming years! Can't wait to pick it up and put it to work tomorrow.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Dec 21, 2021)

Sounds like it's got all the bells and whistles a guy could want in a unit like that.


----------



## JustPlainJeff (Dec 21, 2021)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Sounds like it's got all the bells and whistles a guy could want in a unit like that.


All of them that the factory offered at this point. I didn't want to regret not getting exactly what I wanted in six months or a year from now. But we'll see how it pans out.


----------

